# Super Bowl at Cannon



## mishka (Jan 23, 2015)

I surprise nobody started this thread yet.    are we doing it again this year?


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll be up if Mittersill is open.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

I should be there.  Wife is leaving for a trade show and taking train to NYC I may have to drive her.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 23, 2015)

Can only ski Saturday next wknd but looking very likely I will be at Cannon


----------



## mishka (Jan 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'll be up if Mittersill is open.



we have to take good with a bad.  when summer rolls in will be no regrets here of days could've go out


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll be there both days.

Just make sure your balls are fully inflated.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I'll be there both days.
> 
> Just make sure your balls are fully inflated.



They will stay in the bag all day.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm sorry to be the first one on this forum to make reference to this whole "scandal".  You guys have shown amazing restraint.  Open season now though....


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

Does Giselle like deflated balls?


Does he manscape the balls before picking the right ones?


----------



## dlague (Jan 23, 2015)

We will be there too!  What scandal?


----------



## mishka (Jan 23, 2015)

anybody from Massachusetts or southern New Hampshire up for carpool?


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 23, 2015)

If not opting for a hike I'll be out there. I thought home run hitters were the ones with deflated balls?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll be up for it. Feel free to send me anyone's contact info like last year and I'll coordinate the meetup


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2015)

Who is going tomorrow?


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm planning on skiing Cannon Sunday and Monday but after reading this forecast from NOAAA I'm not so sure about Sunday:

Sunday Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near 0. Wind chill values as low as -31. Very windy, with a northwest wind 30 to 40 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph. 


The tram will be shut down with wind sustained at 30 to 40mph, right? And Cannonball is a fixed grip  but might geta wind hold. Haven't heard anything yet about today's conditions but conditions can't be better according to this straight from Cannon's website:

_12 inches of new snow in the past 24 hours, including 4 inches overnight. We've seen over 2 FEET of natural snow in the past 6 days and we're skiing/riding on the best conditions of the season. Mittersill is open._

 as long as the wind doesn't blow the snow off the mountain.


----------



## mishka (Jan 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Who is going tomorrow?



I am


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

In


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2015)

Northwest wind in not a problem for the cannonball.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 31, 2015)

Likely in for 1st tram but gotta leave by 1


----------



## yeggous (Jan 31, 2015)

Seriously considering it. My problem has two X chromosomes. Getting her to move is an epic task.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking at the weather forecast we should be going Monday


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't go on Monday.  I have to travel to Logan to likely find out my flight is cancelled.


----------



## mishka (Jan 31, 2015)

Make no sense to do double post on the same subject. I will have on me MR110; 100 and 87
DHS would like to test one of mine side-by-side to your new 100s I believe


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll be skiing on my Nordica Vagabonds.  137-107-125  @ 177cm length   The 87 the bump ski?


----------



## mishka (Jan 31, 2015)

Very close to my MR100. Yes 87th is my version of mogul skis


----------



## steep911 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll be up if mittersill is open


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 31, 2015)

Cannonball was open today with similar wind. Northwest again, right at the back of the lift. Just helps you uphill!


----------



## dlague (Jan 31, 2015)

dlague said:


> We will be there too!  What scandal?



Wife broke thumb so I will not make it now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone interested in meeting up or having a ski off...shoot me a PM


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wife broke thumb so I will not make it now.


Skiing I take it? How did it happen?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2015)

mishka said:


> Looking at the weather forecast we should be going Monday



^This.  I am going to work today so that I can hit it Mon & Tues.  If I do manage to get there today I'll text you guys.

FYI: in Lincoln now it's 10 degrees warmer than yesterday (it's 10).  And there is no wind instead of howling wind like yesterday.


----------

